# Wert aus Applet zurückgeben



## chrissy (8. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

ist es möglich aus dem Applet einen Wert zurückzugeben.

Der HTML-Code für mein Applet sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
<object classid="java:Archive.class" 
              type="application/x-java-applet"
              archive="Archive.jar" 
              name="oRunner" id="oRunnerFF"
              height="0" width="0">
        <param name="archive" value="/i/GGB/JAR/Archive.jar" />
        <param name="xmlvalue" value="&P2_XMLVALUE." />
        <param name="xmldata" value="&P2_XMLDATA." />
        <param name="scanview" value="&P2_SCANVIEW." />
</object>
```

In meinem Applet werden dann Dateien erstellt und abgestellt und ein Wert ermittelt. Das funktioniert alles.
Nun möchte ich den ermittelten Wert in ein Feld in ein Texxtfeld in meinem HTML-Dokument schreiben. 
Ist das irgendwie möglich? Bin leider absoluter Neuling mit Applets und konnte hier im Forum nichts dazu finden (Suche nach Applets + Rückgabewert; Wert aus applets zurückgeben etc.)

Wäre echt nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

chrissy


----------



## The_S (8. Nov 2007)

Nein. Evtl. mit einigen Workarounds, aber prinzipiell nicht. Schon allein deshalb, weil ein Applet-Clientseitig ist und der Browser beim Laden des Applets den Rest der HTML-Seite schon hat.


----------



## Hollebolle (8. Nov 2007)

Hi,

Du kannst das Problem im Zusammenspiel von Java mit JavaScript lösen. Recherchiere mal bei Google & Co. nach 





> Netscape Javascript Java LiveConnect


.

Damit sollte es gehen.


----------



## chrissy (9. Nov 2007)

danke für den Tipp Hollebolle ... werde mich gleich mal ins googlen vertiefen


----------

